# Test base(tne) in oil



## The big guy (Nov 13, 2005)

Would it be easier and possible and I can't see why not to just make basically suspension in oil rather than water, I made it water what a pain in the ass!!! and the shots what a pain in the ass!!!LOL


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 14, 2005)

Water is much easier IMO

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## The big guy (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, Boys..


----------

